# Photoshop FREE plugins?



## imacg5guy (Feb 17, 2008)

anyone now of any completely free Photoshop plugins? i want useful ones please! do they have one where you turn something like a comic book/animation? thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 20, 2008)

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=free+photoshop+plugins+mac&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2


----------

